# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Thể thao 24/7 >  Choáng: Làm “chuyện ấy” khi xem bóng đá

## thanhtruc02

Một cặp đôi người Bỉ vừa gây sốc khi “mây mưa” bên cửa sổ của một khách sạn có hướng nhìn ra sân vận động – nơi đang diễn ra một trận đá bóng. Nhân vật chính được xác định là người mẫu Alicia Tenderness, 26 tuổi cùng với bạn trai của cô. Khi ngày hôm sau, báo chí đồng loạt đăng tải hình ảnh trong lúc làm “chuyện ấy”, cặp đôi trên đã ngỡ ngàng. Bởi lẽ, họ tưởng rằng hệ thống kính của khách sạn được thiết kế chỉ cho phép người ở trong nhìn thấy cảnh vật bên ngoài còn điều ngược lại là không xảy ra. “Thực sự chúng tôi không hề hay biết và té ngửa ra khi đọc báo”, Alicia vừa xấu hổ vừa nói.  Hình ảnh này đã đập thẳng vào mắt nhiều CĐV  Họ đã không hề hay biết? Dù đúng như vậy hay không nhưng chỉ biết rằng cảnh tượng không đẹp đó đã đập vào mắt rất nhiều những CĐV có mặt ở SVĐ nơi diễn ra trận đấu giữa Sint-Truiden và Lokeren tại giải VĐQG Bỉ, trong đó có cả những trẻ em. Thế nên, một làn sóng dư luận đã lên tiếng chỉ trích dữ dội cặp đôi trên.  Sau khi "xong việc", cô người mẫu này tiếp tục thưởng trận đấu "Trận đấu này có rất nhiều trẻ em tới xem. Và từ trên khán đài, các cháu nhỏ đã trông thấy cảnh tượng không hay này. Đúng là quá xấu hổ. Điều đó sẽ không bao giờ được phép lặp lại", Philippe Bormans – cầu thủ của đội Sint-Truiden bực tức cho biết. Xem thêm: ba bau bi tieu chay bà bầu bị viêm họng suc khoe ba bau 3 thang cuoi mang thai 3 thang dau mang thai thang thu 7 mang thai thang thu 5 de thi van khoi d 2011

----------

